# Opinions on an 'All Around' Fork (Road, Gravel, Dirt, Adventure)



## SC2Tennessee (Jan 28, 2016)

I tried searching the forums but was unable to find what I'm looking for. I would like community's opinion on a good all around fork for a Ti build I am doing. 

I don't race anymore and am not overly concerned with weight. This bike will be my 'all around' workhorse. I want a fork that will be good not only for the road, but for dirt and gravel as well. I would also like a thru axle. 

Thanks for your time and your knowledge!

-Matt


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

What kind of brakes?


----------



## SC2Tennessee (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah that might help. SRAM Force Hydraulic. Non flat mount.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

What fork length and rake is the frame designed for? You should not deviate too far from that without knowing what the effect will be.

CX forks are longer than road forks. You can't interchange them.

What size steerer?

Can you ask the frame builder for recommendations?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

SC2Tennessee said:


> Yeah that might help. SRAM Force Hydraulic. Non flat mount.


Whatever fork you choose, a disc brake fork will be noticeably stiffer than a standard road fork. Whether you will like that stiffer front end is unknowable.


----------



## lvhdds (Jan 9, 2014)

Lynskey is offering some nice options. Or you have a look for Enve. QR or thru axle?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SC2Tennessee said:


> I tried searching the forums but was unable to find what I'm looking for. I would like community's opinion on a good all around fork for a Ti build I am doing.
> 
> I don't race anymore and am not overly concerned with weight. This bike will be my 'all around' workhorse. I want a fork that will be good not only for the road, but for dirt and gravel as well. *I would also like a thru axle. *
> 
> ...





lvhdds said:


> Lynskey is offering some nice options. Or you have a look for Enve. QR or thru axle?


There's your answer.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I got a Whisky No7 tapered cantilever fork last year. It's nice, and includes *threaded holes for fender stays* (most other makers don't allow for fenders), and lots of clearance for large tires. I see they've stopped producing cantilever forks--only disk forks now.

I've fitted 40c tires and 50mm fenders. And they work fine with 25c tires, of course.

Whisky Forks

Forks list their "*axle to crown*" (A-C) measurement in mm, and the *rake *(or offset) in mm. *Tapered forks *with larger bearings at the bottom of the steerer tube are strong, but your frame needs to be designed for them.


----------

